

Looking for designers: good places other than 99 designs or Odesk? - bkal

My co-founder and I are looking for a designer to completely re-do the look of our site. I have a pretty specific idea of what I want, but the design is far from "web 2.0" looking. My partner knows code but nothing about design (or where to find them), and I am just as clueless. One entrepreneur I talked to recommended either 99designs or odesk, but I was curious if, in addition to these sites, there are any other good web resources to find designers.
======
niico
Dribbble.

Also, <http://www.heynico.com>

;)

------
justjimmy
Dribbble, Behance

~~~
bkal
Just checked them out, very cool sites. Thanks for the advice.

